# 10 Gallon Tank Photoshoot #2



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

My second crazy photoshoot of my 10 gallon community tank. So I retried the whole planted tank thing and succeeded! (I had horrible algae last time and gave up). I took 42 photographs (waaay more actually but i only uploaded 42). I only displayed my favorites here. Check out my Flickr to see the whole set.

Whats new: 
- Wood! I found out that Manzanita wood is GREAT for tanks and In the area where I live we have these trees in the hills I hike on weekends. So I took several peieces that were laying on the trail. I know they are seasoned because they have faint scorch marks from last years fire.

- More plants than EVER! I have Apongeton, a ton of java ferns (babies too!), Anacharis, Hygrophila, Wisteria (new), Peace lily (emmersed) and Pothos (emmersed)

- Platies! The orange ones with their black "lipstick" and a panda platy.

- Black bg

*TANK SPECS:*

Size: 10 gallons
Substrate: Inert (regular aquarium gravel)
Ferts: 2 drops of Kent's liquid fertilizer daily - also API root tabs for some of the plants
Lighting: Indirect sunlight + 23 watt 6500k CFL light (in the afternoon for four hours)
 Maintenance: 30-50% Weekly water change with gravel vacuum. I only vacuum the clear areas.


Some of the pics:









Tank looks awesome from this angle:









My awesome platies "kissing" my fingers:









Bella the Crowntail Female (NO, It's NOT a _Twilight_ thing):

















If you guys have ANY questions please ask! I'll be glad to help.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I absolutely love your tank!! It is like the best tank I've ever seen!! (Not Over Exaggerating!) You just have such great aqua scaping skills!! Lol I wish you could design my 20g tank. I have NO idea what Im doing with it xD


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG, looks AH-MAZING


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> I absolutely love your tank!! It is like the best tank I've ever seen!! (Not Over Exaggerating!) You just have such great aqua scaping skills!! Lol I wish you could design my 20g tank. I have NO idea what Im doing with it xD


Thanks! I just copy and get ideas from what I see the pros do. I'm still waiting for the apongeton to grow some more to fill up some space in the background.

I wish I had a 20g tank to aquascape... Heck, I cant wait till I graduate from college, get a job, make money, and move out, so I can get a massive tank (50-75 gals) to fuss over!  Not to mention the little betta tanks too!




akjadestar said:


> OMG, looks AH-MAZING


Thanks; I try


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I love it! I'm going to start to plant my 10 gallon for the 1st time, hope I can make it look almost as good as yours!


----------



## Renee S (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow looks awesome!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job...it looks great.....just wait until it fills in and you start propagating some of the plants.....and soon you will need another tank just for the weekly trims.....lol.....my tank numbers have grown because of that reason...lol.....


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I wish I had luck with live plants, I can't even seem to keep anacharis alive! :lol:


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice tank!


----------



## Dontpanic (Oct 17, 2010)

That looks amazing! My plants look like they've been run over by a car. xD


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice tank, love the platies especially the panda one


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Getting some nice plant growth  That tall plant in the back grows fast! It gets new leaves by the day, no kidding. It's an apongeton plant - sprouted from a plant bulb I bought at walmart. I highly reccomend it for anyone who wants a hardy, beautiful, fast growing plant. Will have to get some more bulbs and hope I get another one to replace the anacharis with. The anacharis is doing fine but I noticed that as new stems grow, old ones die :/ I dont like having to prune out dead parts all the time.









Floating apongeton leaf. I have like 6 of these now!









Loop animation of the last 3(?) weeks (been taking one pic per week - really shows plant growth)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

If I were a fish I'd love to live in your tank. It's lovely.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Alex, I was wondering what type of light you are using. Is that just a really bright desk lamp??


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like a desk lamp to me.. it's all about bulb selection and how many hours you run it, water quality notwithstanding.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

its a desklamp using a 23 watt bulb (yes pretty bright). Runs for 3 hrs a day from 6-9PM. The tank sits below a window so it gets plenty of indirect sunlight before that. I used to have the lighting on for 8-10 hrs a day but had terrible algae. Played around for a bit and found what worked.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

cool, thanks for the info


----------

